# Microsoft denies it built 'backdoor' in Windows 7



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9141182/Microsoft_denies_it_built_backdoor_in_Windows_7

No way to know for sure unless they release the source code...

.


----------

